# Please--Need HELP on Post MegaColon surgery



## kittymama (Jan 13, 2007)

I just had a subtotal colectomy performed on my Sebastian due to Megacolon. He's been home for a month after surgery and I'm going through **** with him. He is confined to the laundry room and he doesn't want to go in the litter boxes. He has diarrhea and it seems like he's in pain. He hisses and growls if I go near him while he's pooping. It seems like he has no control & he suddenly stops and poops right where he's standing (sometimes screaming). His fur is full of his stool because it seems like he lays in it & is unaware. I brought him to the vet and he said everything looks fine & that he shouldn't be in any kind of pain and to just be patient. Sebastian is eating (Science Diet wet & dry & Purina ED) and is drinking plenty. This has turned my house upside down because I tried to let him hang out with us and he just runs and poops anywhere. I'm constantly cleaning and I don't know when he will be normal. Does anyone here ever had an experience with this sort of condition? If so, how long did it take before he/she was normal and could live with the family again? Was there any problems with them using litter boxes? Please, I'm desperate for any kind of help or encouragement. I just want my baby back!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've never heard of anything like this, but has the vet described what is wrong and why he thinks it will improve in time? And did he say long it's taken other patients. Is it a matter of getting muscle control back? Maybe a second opinion at a teaching hospital if there is one in your area. They usually are up on the latest and have the best facilities for diagnosing and correcting an issue.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't know much about postoperative problems with this surgery, but I found some information in a veterinary surgery textbook:

"The character of the feces changes gradually from diarrhea to soft, formed stools in 80% of cats by 6 weeks after surgery. Semi-formed stools and, rarely, diarrhea persist in some cats. The frequency of defecation is usually increased compared to normal cats; however, most cats are continent. The litter pan should be kept clean to encourage defecation"
- Small Animal Surgery (Fossum).

So, it doesn't appear to be abnormal that he is still having diarrhea, however it is unusual that he is unable to control his defecation. I'm also concerned that he continues to be in pain. I would talk to your vet again to ask about what you can do about the pain, and the incontinence. If they aren't listening, then I agree with doodlebug, you should speak to a surgeon at a teaching hospital to get the information that you need.


----------



## kittymama (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I'm going to call the vet again tomorrow and tell him that Sebastian is still crying while he poops. The other day when I brought him in, the vet checked his colon and he said that he was healing beautifully and his muscle was firm. He also said that he's probably confused because he feels all different in his butt area and he's not used to the feeling of having to poop so frequently, but he shouldn't be in pain. When the vet performed this operation on other cats, the longest it took for one cat to be back to normal was about 3 months (that cat was also pooping in every place but his litter box too). I guess I have to wait and see. I'm just concerned about the way he acts while he's going, it's heartbreaking. I'm just so frustrated & I feel so bad for him being locked away like a prisoner. I miss him so much  But I'll keep posting on his progress. I will also get that second opinion too. I appreciate all your thoughts.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Kittymama,

I don't know if you are even still on this forum, but I just did a search on subtotal colectomy (my kitty might need one in the future...he has had megacolon for about 4 years), and I came across your post. How is Sebastian doing? I hope he has improved and is feeling better! 

Karie and crew


----------



## kittymama (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Karie,
Sebastian is doing fine. It's been 2 months after his surgery & I had quite a journey so far. I have to tell you, that Sebastian went back to the vet 3 times because of his pooping habits. Not only did I deal with the diarrhea & constant cleaning, he was pooping in places other then his box. I confined him to the laundry room. Some of the things that "may" occur after the operation can be hard to deal with, but you have to understand that the cat has to get used to his system (it's totally changed) and they are confused. I know several cat owners that also went through this and some of their cats didn't have a hard time at all - All cats are different. Another concern was that every time Sebastian had to poop, he growled & screamed and he was miserable. He seemed like he was stressed out and if I came near him, he wanted to attack me. I couldn't understand why he was in pain because the vet checked him out and he said that everything went beautifully and his colon is healed without any strictures or problems. Finally, my vet took him for a couple of days to take an exray and to observe. Everything was fine, but the problem was that his butt (not internally) was so raw and inflamed because of the diarrhea, he was in pain when he pooped. So the vet gave me some medicines and cream to put on his butt area. I'm so glad that it wasn't anything serious. Other than that, Sebastian is happy, playful and purrs a lot. My advise to you is that if there's no other alternative to your baby's problem, you should get the surgery. I know it saved Sebastian. It could take up to 3-6 months for things to be normal again, but you have to be patient & I know that our kitties are so worth it. Feel free to ask me any questions at anytime. 

All the best to you & yours...
Denise


----------

